# New Sub-Board within Wii-Hacking



## KirovAir (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,
I wanted to request a new board within the Wii-Hacking board. The Backup/USB Loader board.
Because the complete Wii-hacking board is -kinda- ruined by USB/Backup loader questions/faqs/tips/but especially QUESTIONS. So the real Wii hacking news/releases are kinda hard to find/discuss.

I'd rather find a new way of creating animated channels, or a new system modification etc. instead of new questions, yet another WBFS app, another cover database thread etc.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ToneEQ (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to agree. I've only been using the forums for a couple of days and that section is a nightmare!

The Homebrew scene is huge now, a USB loader forum would be a good start.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2009)

It keeps being requested over & over, I've even asked for it in the Staff forum and nothing has happened.

Face it, its not gonna happen, there is much more work that needs doing to this place just like getting it to run and a decent speed.


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> It keeps being requested over & over, I've even asked for it in the Staff forum and nothing has happened.
> 
> Face it, its not gonna happen, there is much more work that needs doing to this place just like getting it to run and a decent speed.


Well guess what?? It did happen!


----------



## dice (Jul 17, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no shit sherlock

What made you feel the need to bump the thread just to say that?


----------

